# Anyone miscarry first two pregnancies and went on to have a rainbow?



## confuzion

I am trying to conceive #1. I got pregnant in May but miscarried in July at 7w4d. Midwives assured me it was just a fluke and not to worry. Pregnant again in September. I was informed about a week ago that my baby's heart stopped at 9 weeks. So waiting to miscarry but still no spotting or cramping. I'd be about 11w1day if all had gone well. 

Anyway, I'm feeling ok about the miscarriage. Nothing I can do. I've accepted it. I'm grateful to have known beforehand so I can come to terms with it before the pain begins. 

But when I think of TTC I am afraid of getting another BFP. I seem to get pregnant easily enough but have a hard time staying that way. 

So getting to my point. Any of you ladies had 2 losses in a row but gone on to have a successful pregnancy?

I have no living children and just really need some hope that it will happen one day.


----------



## celine

Heres hoping! I had mc 12 weeks ago and 10 weeks before that. My first scan is in a week and if i see a hb ill be futher than both of those!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Confuzion, I too had 2 miscarriages..first oneat 5 weeks and the second one at 9 weeks. Over here in the UK they normally make you wait until you have suffered 3 losses before they routinely offer tests but I luckily got blood tests done, sure enough tests revealed that I have borderline high blood clotting and need medication to have a successful pregnancy...low dose aspirin and clexane.
It sticks in my mind what a consultant told me.. that for a heartbeat to stop at 9 weeks ish is not normal and normally indicates a blood clotting problem, If I were you I would request testing. In my case I would have went on to have a 3rd miscarriage but luckily I got the treatment I needed and had my baby girl and Im now pregnant again and on the exact same treatment.
Your losses may well be a fluke and just bad luck as this can happen but for your own sake and to avoid anymore potential losses I'd go down the testing route as its too heartbreaking each time.
Best of luck to you x


----------



## ItsAWonder

Hi Confuzion - I am sorry for your losses.

I had one in March at about 5 weeks and one in June, MMC found at 8 weeks.

After the second one I took two months off to get back to a healthy physical and emotional state and am glad I made that choice - even though it was difficult.

I got pregnant for a third time my second month ttc and so far all looks good. All of my tests came back normal so I am not taking aspirin or any other meds. I did stop drinking all caffeine this time and I changed prenatal vitamins b/c my other had a small dose of biotin and there is controversy about biotin.

I am 12 weeks today and will have my genetic scan on Friday. Hopefully in June I will be able to say I had my third time lucky rainbow baby but, hopefully you will be pregnant with yours then too.


----------



## confuzion

Thank you justkeeptryin. They actually are testing my blood for a clotting disorder. They drew the blood the day they told me that I was miscarrying. It made me feel better that they are being more proactive this time and if I get an answer I'll feel much better about the next pregnancy I think.


----------



## confuzion

Thank you itsawonder. I'm thinking and hoping this is your rainbow.


----------



## Ushindi

confuzion said:


> I am trying to conceive #1. I got pregnant in May but miscarried in July at 7w4d. Midwives assured me it was just a fluke and not to worry. Pregnant again in September. I was informed about a week ago that my baby's heart stopped at 9 weeks. So waiting to miscarry but still no spotting or cramping. I'd be about 11w1day if all had gone well.
> 
> Anyway, I'm feeling ok about the miscarriage. Nothing I can do. I've accepted it. I'm grateful to have known beforehand so I can come to terms with it before the pain begins.
> 
> But when I think of TTC I am afraid of getting another BFP. I seem to get pregnant easily enough but have a hard time staying that way.
> 
> So getting to my point. Any of you ladies had 2 losses in a row but gone on to have a successful pregnancy?
> 
> I have no living children and just really need some hope that it will happen one day.

Dear Confuzion
I am sorry about the loss. I am not exactly a story of hope, but I hope all that will change with this pregnancy. I have however heard of so many stories of hope. That is why we should not give up. I also have no living children, , four miscarriages and my last was in Feb 2013. Am now expecting and with a 12 week 3 day scan tomorrow. Like you, I have had no problem with TTC. This is the farthest I have come and apart from lots of prayers which keep me strong, I am on aspirin to thin my blood and cyclogest to boost my progesterone

I have a friend who could not even count to me how many miscarriages she has had but is now a proud parent to 4 children. She encouraged me not to give up. :hugs: and wishing you peace and courage to as you seek your rainbow.


----------



## confuzion

Thank you ushindi. I'm sure this one will be yours to keep :)


----------



## shirlls

I am so sorry for both your losses :flower: . It hard enough to even have one mc but then to go on and have another is horrible. You have the worry on top of the grieving.

I had 2 mcs at 6 weeks before having my little boy who is now 15 months so there is hope. Even though this sounds crazy as nobody should have to go through any losses, apparently it is very common to have 1 or 2 miscarriages before going on to have a successful pregnancy and it's for this reason that in the UK they don't offer tests until you have 3 consecutive miscarriages. 

Good luck! 

x


----------



## confuzion

Shirlls - thank you. You ladies have me feel much better. I still haven't begun the miscarriage process and I think all the waiting is driving me mad.


----------



## shirlls

confuzion said:


> Shirlls - thank you. You ladies have me feel much better. I still haven't begun the miscarriage process and I think all the waiting is driving me mad.

:hugs: it must be awful. I hope it starts soon and you are on the mend soon (though I know the emotional scars take much longer to heal).

Take care, and I hope you get your rainbow baby soon xx


----------



## Aleeah

Hi Confuzion,

Aleeah here, I didn't know how to start this message, as it broke my heart to see you'd suffered another loss. I can't explain the happiness I felt when I saw you were pregnant again and how we were due almost the same date, and now all I want to do is give you a hug. I've been stalking the June Rainbow thread for a while now, too scared to join in case it's yet another jinx to me but so far all looks ok.

As you know, I had 2 losses some years back, when we weren't really trying very much. Life then took over and we got married, we started trying properly and I fell pregnant the first month of trying in March this year. I unfortunately had a natural miscarriage at 8 weeks, with no obvious reason for it. I then went on and fell pregnant again, without AF inbetween with identical twins. Unfortunately my 8 week ultrasound showed both without heartbeats. I opted to wait but at 10 weeks couldn't wait any longer and had a D&C end of August.

I had all the tests for clotting etc done and the twins were shown to be boys and had no chromsome abnormalities, they just stopped growing at 7 weeks, no idea why, exactly the same as the last miscarriage. I went for my recurrent miscarriage appointment with a specialist and the only other possible solution was something wasn't right in my uterus, so they did an ultrasound and there was the beginning of a new pregnancy, again no AF inbetween. We weren't trying but actively preventing, still no real clear idea how it came about. I cried a lot when I was told there was a new pregnancy, I was upset and didn't want to be pregnant. I wanted this baby to be in someone healthy, in someone that could give it life, not me. But here I am, having had weekly scans from then on I've seen this baby grow and get further than any other. I've got my NT scan this week but I've renewed hope that sometimes, just sometimes things happen that no-one can explain.

Don't give up hope, let them do the tests and if there's something not quite right, they can help you. And if there's nothing wrong don't be alarmed, things can still go your way. My doctor is still baffled, as she's never seen babies just go silently like mine did and I can't explain it either but I'm here and this baby so far is living proof sometimes the power above intervenes and makes it all possible.

We'll have our 2014 babies, they may be in our arms, or kicking away in our stomach's but either way we'll have them. Sending you so much love and hugs :hugs: xxx

P.S: Please let me know if you've any questions or reservations or anything you need xxxxx


----------



## MrsGax

Hello! I had 2 MMC's where baby stopped growing at 6 weeks but I carried to 9 weeks and 7 weeks some days. I am pregnant again and everything is going great :) I am very nervous about everything though. I had the blood work done and there is no reason for my other losses. They said it was most likely a bad egg or sperm and baby would not be healthy, etc. It was still hard though! For this pregnancy, I put myself on baby aspirin from week 5 to week 13 without telling my dr. I have no idea if the baby aspirin helped or not, but I think it was a coincidence and this baby is just healthy. I never thought that this would happen for me, so there is hope! This baby was not planned either, so I did not do anything differently. I actually drank and ate sushi at 4-6 weeks pregnant cause I was in denial about baby being healthy. Not a lot, just a glass, etc. Good luck though! There is hope after all the sadness. Hugs. :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

Thank you ladies for your words of hope and encouragement.

Yesterday was a very difficult day. I finally miscarried naturally and it was pretty horrific. I won't bother you with the details as they are graphic and a little disturbing. But I still wouldn't have done it any other way.

Your stories encourage me to try again. And I will after taking a cycle or two off for the sake of my mental health. I hope I get some answers before we begin trying as I am very afraid of suffering another loss.


----------



## shirlls

confuzion said:


> Thank you ladies for your words of hope and encouragement.
> 
> Yesterday was a very difficult day. I finally miscarried naturally and it was pretty horrific. I won't bother you with the details as they are graphic and a little disturbing. But I still wouldn't have done it any other way.
> 
> Your stories encourage me to try again. And I will after taking a cycle or two off for the sake of my mental health. I hope I get some answers before we begin trying as I am very afraid of suffering another loss.

Massive :hugs: , Sorry for your loss, it must have been awful. You are in my thoughts and I really hope you get your rainbow baby. It is more than possible so never give up hope xxx


----------



## chathamlady

I wanted to offer some hope as well I had a miscarriage Nov 2012 @6 weeks and another one feb 2013 dr agreed to send for testing and oops found out May 2013 i was 6 weeks 6 days pregnant(never had the testing) I am now 7 weeks from having my baby girl so it can happen. Im sorry for your loses and Im sure will get your rainbow


----------



## confuzion

Thank you chathamlady. I actually just got results for the only test they gave me--the blood clotting test. It was negative for a blood clotting disorder. It should have been happy news but I was pretty upset about it because now I don't know anything. But your story also gives me hope :) Thank you.


----------



## kanga

Yes me :). My rainbow is 25 now and I'm pregnant with number 2, after another mc earlier this year. You will get your turn. I'm a firm believer in that we all get our turn, it's just the journey that is different. Two mc in a row before you have any children is very hard to deal with but don't give up hope x


----------



## celine

I saw a 9 weeks baby on a scan today after a mc & mmc that never got as far so fingers crossed there is hope! And mine were consecutive, my lmp was april!


----------



## confuzion

Thank you kanga! The responses I've gotten from you ladies has done my emotional well-being so much good. I'm looking forward to the future. 

Congrats on the good scan Celine. Hope it's all smooth sailing for you from here.


----------



## Mumtodogs

Hey confusion,
I've had 2 mc, one was a mmc which I had to go in for medical intervention at about 15w as my body wouldn't give up!! I ha retained products which passed at 17w. 2nd mc was natural at nearly 6 weeks.

I'm now 18w with BFP #3, all appears to be going well, but I can not allow myself to relax at all! 

I hope it's 3rd time lucky for both of us x


----------



## confuzion

Mumtodogs said:


> Hey confusion,
> I've had 2 mc, one was a mmc which I had to go in for medical intervention at about 15w as my body wouldn't give up!! I ha retained products which passed at 17w. 2nd mc was natural at nearly 6 weeks.
> 
> I'm now 18w with BFP #3, all appears to be going well, but I can not allow myself to relax at all!
> 
> I hope it's 3rd time lucky for both of us x

I hope so too! Glad to hear all is going well for you. Did you have any testing done after your second loss?


----------



## Mumtodogs

confuzion said:


> Mumtodogs said:
> 
> 
> Hey confusion,
> I've had 2 mc, one was a mmc which I had to go in for medical intervention at about 15w as my body wouldn't give up!! I ha retained products which passed at 17w. 2nd mc was natural at nearly 6 weeks.
> 
> I'm now 18w with BFP #3, all appears to be going well, but I can not allow myself to relax at all!
> 
> I hope it's 3rd time lucky for both of us x
> 
> I hope so too! Glad to hear all is going well for you. Did you have any testing done after your second loss?Click to expand...

No, my GP told me I had to have 3 in a row before they would. I feel that it's so cruel.

I caught this egg straight after last mc, no AF in between so there has been some sketchy moments dating the pregnancy etc!


----------



## confuzion

Mumtodogs said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mumtodogs said:
> 
> 
> Hey confusion,
> I've had 2 mc, one was a mmc which I had to go in for medical intervention at about 15w as my body wouldn't give up!! I ha retained products which passed at 17w. 2nd mc was natural at nearly 6 weeks.
> 
> I'm now 18w with BFP #3, all appears to be going well, but I can not allow myself to relax at all!
> 
> I hope it's 3rd time lucky for both of us x
> 
> I hope so too! Glad to hear all is going well for you. Did you have any testing done after your second loss?Click to expand...
> 
> No, my GP told me I had to have 3 in a row before they would. I feel that it's so cruel.
> 
> I caught this egg straight after last mc, no AF in between so there has been some sketchy moments dating the pregnancy etc!Click to expand...

Yeah I was worried they wouldn't do any tests as I saw the majority of doctors wait for 3 losses. But my midwife was nice enough to give me some tests. I was worrying if all come back normal where we would go from there. But if you haven't had tests at all and still you're doing well maybe I can hope that things go the same way for me! 

I think I will take some baby aspirin next time around just to do something different :haha:

Even though my clotting tests came back normal :/

It's really weird how upsetting it is when they tell you nothing is wrong with you lol. My prenatal panel came back so good my midwife said she never sat with a woman who didn't have at least 1 deficiency or problem before lol. My vitamin levels all perfect. Iron levels. Thyroid. Etc. And yet, I can't keep a pregnancy. So frustrating.


----------



## LastGlamourai

Yes, I did! I had two miscarriages before I had my first child. My doctor put me on progesterone suppositories and bed rest for the first trimester. I had semi-uneventful pregnancy (I had premature labor due to stress that was stopped) but she came out beautiful and is so cherished. 

Keeping you in my prayers!


----------



## Junka

confuzion said:


> Mumtodogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mumtodogs said:
> 
> 
> Hey confusion,
> I've had 2 mc, one was a mmc which I had to go in for medical intervention at about 15w as my body wouldn't give up!! I ha retained products which passed at 17w. 2nd mc was natural at nearly 6 weeks.
> 
> I'm now 18w with BFP #3, all appears to be going well, but I can not allow myself to relax at all!
> 
> I hope it's 3rd time lucky for both of us x
> 
> I hope so too! Glad to hear all is going well for you. Did you have any testing done after your second loss?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, my GP told me I had to have 3 in a row before they would. I feel that it's so cruel.
> 
> I caught this egg straight after last mc, no AF in between so there has been some sketchy moments dating the pregnancy etc!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I was worried they wouldn't do any tests as I saw the majority of doctors wait for 3 losses. But my midwife was nice enough to give me some tests. I was worrying if all come back normal where we would go from there. But if you haven't had tests at all and still you're doing well maybe I can hope that things go the same way for me!
> 
> I think I will take some baby aspirin next time around just to do something different :haha:
> 
> Even though my clotting tests came back normal :/
> 
> It's really weird how upsetting it is when they tell you nothing is wrong with you lol. My prenatal panel came back so good my midwife said she never sat with a woman who didn't have at least 1 deficiency or problem before lol. My vitamin levels all perfect. Iron levels. Thyroid. Etc. And yet, I can't keep a pregnancy. So frustrating.Click to expand...

HI CONFUZION,
i know exactly how you feeling, i had my first MC in June of 2012 at 8 weeks +2, natural MC , i was devastated as it was my first pregnancy, my OB said to wait at least 6 months for my body and mind to get better. Which i did, then 6 months later i got pregnant again and MC again in February 2013 ( a week before my BD), i just screamed and cried as i thought it was sooooo unfair! So i asked if they could do test but they say they dont do test till u have 3 MC, i was full of questions as iam a healthy person. SO said not to give up and to take a break for a bit, but i really wanted to try again as iam getting older (35) and we tried again and again and in NOVEMBER i got a BFP!! 
Iam walking on eggs every day, and get worried at any pain or tuck downthere, But all i can do is stay calm and try to take it day by day.
Iam 8 weeks 1 day today, and haven't had a scan yet. My first Ultrasound is Monday the 16Th, Iam mortified as last MC happened right after my 7 weeks 2 days ultrasound where they didn't find a baby in the sac. 
So hopefully this is our rainbow baby.
I just wanted to tell you Confuzion because i know how u feel. Don't give up, you deserve to be a MOM, 
So hopefully all goes well for us :hugs::hugs:


----------



## confuzion

Thank you so much for sharing Junka. I hope this is it for you :) 

Latest update on my situation: my baby was tested and a chromosomal abnormality was found. My baby girl had turner's syndrome. So although I've miscarried twice. It seems to be a product of bad luck. All tests on my blood clotting, thyroid, possible auto-immune show no problems. So hopefully next bean will be mine to take home. 

Your stories as well as the answer we've gotten make me really optimistic for the future.


----------



## Junka

Glad, they figured out something, 
Next one will be your rainbow baby :)


----------



## JillieBean

Following this thread.... I really appreciate it and it definitely gives me hope!


----------



## SusieRose

I am holding my little rainbow right now. After 3 recurrent mc and a tumultuous pregnancy got my little baby. As my sister said god waited for perfection before he gave Susie her baby. There were times we thought we had lost her massive bleeds but nope. They don't always mean the worst. There was also nothing wrong with me when tests came back. Just really bad luck. Once you get passed your 20 week scan and feel your little baby the worrying will lessen but not go completely lol. Good luck xxxx


----------



## confuzion

SusieRose said:


> I am holding my little rainbow right now. After 3 recurrent mc and a tumultuous pregnancy got my little baby. As my sister said god waited for perfection before he gave Susie her baby. There were times we thought we had lost her massive bleeds but nope. They don't always mean the worst. There was also nothing wrong with me when tests came back. Just really bad luck. Once you get passed your 20 week scan and feel your little baby the worrying will lessen but not go completely lol. Good luck xxxx

That's a beautiful story :) thank you. Glad you have your little baby girl.


----------



## amjon

I had a stillbirth, MMC, chemical, then went on to have healthy twins (with blood thinner shots, insulin from 8 weeks on, and very, very close monitoring) and I'm pregnant again.


----------



## confuzion

What a ride. Sorry for your losses :(. Seems only right you get twinsies after that. Congrats on your pregnancy. How far along are you?


----------



## SusieRose

I love hearing the positive outcomes. When I was going through my mcs and early pregnancy there weren't enough positive stories to give me hope. Xx


----------



## confuzion

SusieRose said:


> I love hearing the positive outcomes. When I was going through my mcs and early pregnancy there weren't enough positive stories to give me hope. Xx

Ditto! 

I hope more ladies decide to respond to this thread with their own happy outcomes. 

I'm getting into that scary time of TTC again and more positive stories will just fuel more positivity for me :)


----------



## amjon

confuzion said:


> What a ride. Sorry for your losses :(. Seems only right you get twinsies after that. Congrats on your pregnancy. How far along are you?

I'm just over 5 weeks now.


----------



## confuzion

amjon said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> What a ride. Sorry for your losses :(. Seems only right you get twinsies after that. Congrats on your pregnancy. How far along are you?
> 
> I'm just over 5 weeks now.Click to expand...

Oh so you only found out recently. Double congrats in that case!! Happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## solastyear

I lost two pregnancies early on 5-8 weeks and now I'm 21 weeks with a lil boy. I really think the progestrone helped me this time around as my levels were 1.5 and I had started to bleed. So don't give up hope!!


----------



## Claire788

Yup my rainbow baby was my 3rd pregnancy!


----------



## SCgirl

It's very helpful to read this thread- figured I'd comment and *bump*- hopefully there are some more success stories!!


----------



## londongirl

SCgirl said:


> It's very helpful to read this thread- figured I'd comment and *bump*- hopefully there are some more success stories!!

Yes, I agree. SO helpful to read them - I've just read the whole thing :)

I had a MMC at 9.5 weeks then MC at 6 weeks. Now I'm over 8 weeks and too freaked out to have a scan (head in sand!!). But I'm on progesterone and aspirin, so really, really hoping this is it...:shrug:

Please anyone else who has a hopeful story, share it?


----------



## confuzion

Thanks for keeping the thread alive ladies. I'm still waiting on my rainbow. These stories helped me so much when I was feeling my worst.


----------



## celine

I posted long ago in here but updating to say my rainbow pregnancy had a perfect 20 week scan today and still going strong x i came out about it on fb last week and a few ppl were surprised i out it out there (i announced both mc and this preg) i had a few friends let me know they went theu the same and ive given them hope x


----------



## Mumtodogs

Just over 28 weeks pregnant with my 'lucky bfp number 3'

Good luck ladies, x


----------



## confuzion

Bumping this thread again. Just got my BFP yesterday. Waiting to confirm it with a hopefully darker test tomorrow and a digi. Hope I can be a success story too :hugs:


----------



## celine

Thats great news confuzion!


----------



## confuzion

Well update. Digi confirmed. But Lines started to fade and ultimately, it was an early loss. Started bleeding at 18 DPO. Now hoping I get a sticky one after 3 losses. Sigh.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Confuzion, we will get our rainbows. I guess we just need to be patient. <3

Must say that I am glad I came accross this thread now.


----------



## confuzion

Yeah, these ladies gave me hope in a very dark time :) This thread is close to my heart.


----------



## celine

Confuzion m so sorry :(


----------



## Mumtodogs

So sorry to hear that confusion. X


----------



## Chimpette

Hi confuzion, 

I sorry to read your story it really does break my heart... 

I had my first son no problems, but then went onto have 2 mmc that we found out about at our 12 week scan. I had D & C's with both of them. I was heart broken and decided that before trying again both my husband and I would start taking conception vitamins. As it happened the following month we were pregnant again, I did a lot of research online and decided that I would start to take baby aspirin in the off chance that something was happening with my blood. 

This resulted in my 2nd healthy son..! After a few years we wanted to try again, so again we both took conception vitamins for the month before trying and then as soon as I got a BFP I started taking baby aspirin, my 3rd healthy boy arrived 9 months later.

I'm not sure if these helped me keep my pregnancies, but I think anything is worth a shot if it could make a difference.

Good luck to you, I hope you get the results you are looking for!

xxx


----------



## SCgirl

Well, I'm going to bump this old thread again.

Maybe some more ladies will have positive stories to share!

I'm now up to 3 early losses, but farther than I've been yet with my current pregnancy- at only 6 weeks. But- got to hear the first heartbeat today, so maybe- just maybe- this one will be our take home...


----------



## confuzion

Thanks for the bump SC. FX you're carrying your rainbow!

I'm still waiting...but hope I'll have a positive story to share one day.


----------



## wishingalways

I had an Ivf girl after 7 years unexplained infertility with my husband. Then two natural pregnancies that ended in mc and now pregnant naturally for the 3rd time. I have a scan on Tuesday. Xx


----------



## confuzion

Hope everything turns out alright for you this time wishingalways!


----------



## anxious mommy

I'm sorry for your loss. My last miscarriage was a missed miscarriage and the waiting is maddening. Makes the loss that much harder. But for hope, I've had two miscarriages and two successful pregnancies as well as being currently pregnant. And my best friend suffered two miscarriages as well. She's now the happy mom. Of three children. There's hope.


----------



## confuzion

Just wanted to update you ladies who gave me so much hope. I am pregnant again. Hoping 4th time is the charm now.

I'm past the chemical stage with my tests getting progressively darker and darker. I had my confirmation appointment the day before yesterday and my bloodwork came back great. I'm on baby aspirin, progesterone, and will be getting some high dose folic acid soon. Hoping this change will finally give me my rainbow!


----------



## SCgirl

Congrats, confuzion! Hope things go well for you this time around :)


----------



## Mumtodogs

Congrats confuzion! I've got everything crossed for you.

Just to update from my post, I'm currently sat in bed feeding my 'third time lucky rainbow'. He's perfect. Never give up hope. X


----------



## Mumtodogs

Congrats confuzion! I've got everything crossed for you.

Just to update from my post, I'm currently sat in bed feeding my 'third time lucky rainbow'. He's perfect. Never give up hope. X


----------

